# Mantis died but no death curl...?



## Mantidlvr4life (Jul 23, 2013)

Im not sure if i did something wrong or what happened but my 6 instar praying mantis died. Whats weird is that it didnt death curl it kind of went soft looked rotted or something.... Anyone know what happened? my other two are doing fine but the same thing happened to one of my 5th instar so now im worried : /


----------



## Ntsees (Jul 23, 2013)

I don't think mantids do the death curl. The just pass on.


----------



## Rick (Jul 23, 2013)

What is a death curl?


----------



## ScienceGirl (Jul 23, 2013)

Rick said:


> What is a death curl?


I was wanting to ask that, too... I've never observed a "death curl" in mantids.


----------



## Mantidlvr4life (Jul 23, 2013)

mine have always folded their legs in when they die... so maybe thats actually weird...?


----------



## ScienceGirl (Jul 23, 2013)

Mantidlvr4life said:


> mine have always folded their legs in when they die... so maybe thats actually weird...?


Oh, I was imagining a mantis awkwardly folded into a spiraling "c."


----------



## Ntsees (Jul 23, 2013)

When I hear death curl, I think of how a bird sometimes die: wings open and/or legs somewhat stretched; head and neck tilted back like archeopteryx.


----------



## jamurfjr (Jul 23, 2013)

I've heard the term applied to spiders. When they die, the legs curl up underneath the body.


----------



## Mantidlvr4life (Jul 24, 2013)

jamurfjr said:


> I've heard the term applied to spiders. When they die, the legs curl up underneath the body.


ya isnt that kinda like what mantis usually do? like i said mine just kind of went limp and looked rotted or somthing.... super weird cuz ive never seen them do that til now but until now i had only ever had adults....


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jul 24, 2013)

I have had them die in a few different ways. Folded legs is the most obvious though.

I recently had an adult female die in a very lifelike position. She didn't even go limp. Her colors have not faded in a few days either.

It is very weird and confusing. I am leaving her like that to dry as I won't have to do anything to preserve her. I have never attempted to pose and dry a mantis and won't have to with this one.


----------



## Precarious (Jul 25, 2013)

Sometimes they die in preparation for molt. In that case their body is soft and floppy.


----------



## ScienceGirl (Jul 25, 2013)

It depends. Mantids and other insects can die in different ways depending on age and what they're preparing to do.

I know that honeybees always die with their legs curled up under them, their proboscis out, and their body curled forward slightly. They're always very stiff. So I understand what you mean.


----------



## Mantidlvr4life (Jul 26, 2013)

Precarious said:


> Sometimes they die in preparation for molt. In that case their body is soft and floppy.


that must have been what happened : / I will miss him though, I will always remember his terrible 2's and the time he wouldnt go in his lil cup for like a half hour.... RIP Dammit


----------



## sally (Jul 26, 2013)

Mantidlvr4life said:


> that must have been what happened : / I will miss him though, I will always remember his terrible 2's and the time he wouldnt go in his lil cup for like a half hour.... RIP Dammit


----------

